# Comfortis



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well since the Frontline wasn't working i decided to try the Comfortis. Let me tell you it was very difficult finding a vet that would sell just a one month supply. I called my vet and they only sold the 6 month packs so i just went through the phone book calling vets and asking about Comfortis either they didn't carry it at all or they only sold the 6 month pack. I only wanted one for each dog to find out how it worked before buying a 6 month supply. My vet charges $80 for the malts for the 6 month and $85 for the Cocker, i thought that was a bit high, but i don't know. I finally found a vet that sold the pills in 1 month doses i talked to the vet tech and told her that Frontline wasn't working and she had told me that this year has been a really bad year in our area for fleas. I have to agree since i have never had a problem before with them. I gave the pups the Comfortis last night and so far no side effects and when i gave baths the fleas were dead. Yeah!!! So with the Sentinel to sterlize the fleas and the Comfortis to kill them, i'm happy to say i think we'll be flea free. The Frontline does seem to working wonderfully on the cats.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I love Comfortis. I just use it during the summer and early fall and my two are flea free. I've seen no side effects.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

That is great news


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've started using Comfortis this summer and so far so good!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've heard that fleas can develop a resistance to the chemicals in particular brand so it's probably good to switch around. I'm glad the Comfortis worked!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We had a bad flea population in our area two yrs. ago and Comfortis paired with Sentinel worked great. We treated our yard and the problem was solved. 

*So far this year we don't have a problem, but I have Comfortis on hand just in case.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just want to reiterate do not mix with heartguard


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 30 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783230


> just want to reiterate do not mix with heartguard[/B]


Heartgard and Comfortis are fine together. Comfortis only warns agains OFF LABEL DOSES of Ivermectin such as used when treating mange. I use both Heartgard and Comfortis for my dogs.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

You can see in Heartgards announcement that it's use with comfortis is safe http://heartgard.us.merial.com/downloads/0...ement_final.pdf


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Sentinel and will continue with the Comfortis


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

jackie posted this as well and i have read it on several other dog groups - i would not mix the two from what i have read


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ May 30 2009, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783323


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 30 2009, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783230





> just want to reiterate do not mix with heartguard[/B]


Heartgard and Comfortis are fine together. Comfortis only warns agains OFF LABEL DOSES of Ivermectin such as used when treating mange. I use both Heartgard and Comfortis for my dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sentinel does not have ivermectin in it so that is different. My friends dog almost died of ivermectin toxicity - she was a yorkie and it was due to mixing ivermectin and ketoconazole and her dog went into a coma so you have to be very careful with mixing any drugs with ivermectin as if that drug breaks down the blood barrier wall the ivermectin will go straight to the brain which happened with my friends dog. 

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 30 2009, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783412


> I use Sentinel and will continue with the Comfortis[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the thread where jmm said do not mix comfortis and heart guard and she is a vet tech 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=comfortis


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 30 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783541


> here is the thread where jmm said do not mix comfortis and heart guard and she is a vet tech
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=comfortis[/B]



I'm comfortable using Heartgard and Comfortis together. Both companies say it is fine to use the products together and that it's only higher offlabel doses of ivermectin that are unsafe.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

then if you are comfortable go with it - I personally from reading alot about this and seeing my friends dog who is a yorkie almost die of ivermectin toxicity I would never chance it with mine but we have to do what we are comfortable with -just if you ever see them act like they are in a drunken stooper stop as that is the first sign of ivermectin toxicity

Keep in mind drug companies want to sell their drugs so they will say and do anything sometimes and just because there is one side effect they are not going to pull off the counter and i have called with side effects for my dd on drugs and they log it and it is like oh well 

The bc dentist gave a large dog the dental vaccine and the dog went lame in its leg yet she was willing to give my dog this vaccine and it has not been around that long - no way would i ever use that vaccine and when vet called the company they said yep that is a side effect. We think it can never happen to our dog but when it does it is not fun as i have experienced with my dee dee and metacam. When there are safer ways why risk it  

Also keep in mind many owners do not call to log in bad reactions

I will try to find the info i have read and post 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ May 31 2009, 03:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783563


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 30 2009, 11:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783541





> here is the thread where jmm said do not mix comfortis and heart guard and she is a vet tech
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...mp;hl=comfortis[/B]



I'm comfortable using Heartgard and Comfortis together. Both companies say it is fine to use the products together and that it's only higher offlabel doses of ivermectin that are unsafe.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

This is from thepetwhisperer.com:

Tracy
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------\
----


Comfortis (spinosad)?is the new chemical on the block and it is made to look
like the second coming for flea control, according to the manufacturer. This
product is given orally once per month and starts killing fleas 30 minutes after
ingestion. That means it is absorbed into the blood of your pet rapidly and
eaten by the flea, which dies almost instantly.

?

The main side effects are:? vomiting, decreased appetite, lethargy, diarrhea,
coughing, excessive water intake, vocalization, increased appetite, Erythema,
hyperactivity and excessive salivation.? You can read more about this in detail
at
http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/_layouts/dow...duct-label.pdf?.

?

This is an oral pesticide that was tested for 90 days on dogs and the good news
is, no one died. Nowadays, as long as the poor animals in the studies do not
die, the product is safe to release on the market. Sad commentary for the FDA's
role in protecting our animal friends. The studies done on rats
http://toxsci.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/conte...l/67/1/144?over a longer period
of time came up with some pretty scary results.

?

You must keep in mind, the doses they use in the rat studies are higher but they
show the potential dangers of the chemical. This is information that is most
important to you as the pet owner. If, for example, you use this product and
start seeing effects similar to what has been reported, you would know to stop
the drug and monitor the potential recovery from the exposure.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://wolfcreedranch1tripod.com/index.html
<cid[email protected]>
But it is also available from organic gardening places.
DE is diatomaceous earth--the Wolf Creek site explains all about it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.avma.org/onlnews/javma/jul08/080715b.asp

this says it is safe but only a 3 month study - not very long in my opinion


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ May 31 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783589


> The bc dentist gave a large dog the dental vaccine and the dog went lame in its leg yet she was willing to give my dog this vaccine and it has not been around that long - no way would i ever use that vaccine and when vet called the company they said yep that is a side effect. We think it can never happen to our dog but when it does it is not fun as i have experienced with my dee dee and metacam. When there are safer ways why risk it
> 
> Also keep in mind many owners do not call to log in bad reactions
> 
> I will try to find the info i have read and post[/B]



I would never give that dental vaccine either. I only believe in giving vaccines for diseases with a high mortality and only if the dog has a good chance of getting it such as Parvo, Distemper and Hepatitis..and of course rabies since it is unfortunately required by law. But my dogs will not be getting any more vacccines except for maybe rabies since it's required by law and I do take them with me many places. I've known too many people with yorkies that have gotten encephalitis and that is highly linked to vaccines


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ME NEITHER - the second bc dentist i went to refuses to give that vaccine and i did dental with him as i felt he was much more knowledgeable and safer in his approach to dentals. I titer for everything and have for 4 years now 

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 1 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783970


> QUOTE (dwerten @ May 31 2009, 07:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=783589





> The bc dentist gave a large dog the dental vaccine and the dog went lame in its leg yet she was willing to give my dog this vaccine and it has not been around that long - no way would i ever use that vaccine and when vet called the company they said yep that is a side effect. We think it can never happen to our dog but when it does it is not fun as i have experienced with my dee dee and metacam. When there are safer ways why risk it
> 
> Also keep in mind many owners do not call to log in bad reactions
> 
> I will try to find the info i have read and post[/B]



I would never give that dental vaccine either. I only believe in giving vaccines for diseases with a high mortality and only if the dog has a good chance of getting it such as Parvo, Distemper and Hepatitis..and of course rabies since it is unfortunately required by law. But my dogs will not be getting any more vacccines except for maybe rabies since it's required by law and I do take them with me many places. I've known too many people with yorkies that have gotten encephalitis and that is highly linked to vaccines
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 1 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784038


> ME NEITHER - the second bc dentist i went to refuses to give that vaccine and i did dental with him as i felt he was much more knowledgeable and safer in his approach to dentals. I titer for everything and have for 4 years now[/B]


can you titer for rabies? specifically if you titer for rabies and antibodies are sufficient, can you skip the vaccine and still be okay by law?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes if you have a waiver as it says "FOR HEALTHY DOGS" so dogs with health issues can get a waiver and be titered for rabies 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 1 2009, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784419


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 1 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784038





> ME NEITHER - the second bc dentist i went to refuses to give that vaccine and i did dental with him as i felt he was much more knowledgeable and safer in his approach to dentals. I titer for everything and have for 4 years now[/B]


can you titer for rabies? specifically if you titer for rabies and antibodies are sufficient, can you skip the vaccine and still be okay by law?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

